# Rückgabe Werte eines Applpets.



## ToKaM OnE (28. Jun 2007)

Hallo zusammen ...

Mit Applets bin ich noch icht so erfahren, schreibe aber gerade eins.
Wie ich parameter an das Applet übergebe weis ich ja jezt, aber kann ich auch irgendwie informationen an php code oder ähnliches hinausbefördern?

Ziel ist es eine Variable von Typ String in ein cookie zu speichern.

Vielen Dank schon mal.
Ihr (zumindest die meisten hier) habts echt drauf  hehe  :lol: 


ToKaM OnE


----------



## Puccini (29. Jun 2007)

versuchs mal mit OutputStreams..gibts auch einige Beiträge hier im Forum (mal die Suche benutzen) 
dafür ist aber wohlmöglich eine Signierung des Applets notwendig, je nachdem was du genau machen willst


----------



## ToKaM OnE (29. Jun 2007)

habe vor einfach nur einen String aus dem applet rauszubefördern.


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Jul 2007)

ToKaM OnE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> irgendwie informationen an php code oder ähnliches hinausbefördern?



An php-Code kannst du nichts hinausbefördern.
Der PHP-Code existiert doch gar nicht mehr, wenn
das Applet ausgeführt wird. Du könntest den cookie
durch Javascript (google: javascript cookie setzen,
aber wie JavaScript Informationen vom Applet bekommt,
weiß ich nicht  ???:L


----------

